
Intel Core i9-9900K benchmarks outperforming Ryzen 7 2700X and i7-8700K - Markusj1
https://www.techspot.com/news/75715-intel-core-i9-9900k-benchmarks-show-easily-outperforming.html
======
zaarn
If the i9-9900K outperforms the Ryzen 7 2700X while also costing less than
300€ and being compatible with 8th gen sockets, I'm going to be amazed.

My intuition says I'm not going to be amazed.

